# VIC: Beaumaris, first Snapper for the season - Sat 29/8



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

Inspired by fishpeddler's success, I thought I'd give Beaumaris a try. Launched at around 7.30am. Tried for some squid, but no luck, so threw on a soft plastic as I was drifting further out. Got a few bites but no hook ups. Just as the wind was increasing and I was drifting out even further, got a solid bite and managed to hook it. Only using light tackle so it was a careful and slow fight so not to lose it. About 5 minutes later I had this on board. Fish went 68cm. Not sure of water depth, I haven't installed my sounder yet. A few boats nearby, didn't see if they got anything. By now the wind was much stronger and I called it a day. Sorry about the pic quality, it was from my phone.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

AWESOME STUFF FISHIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would be happy with that any day.!
What plastic?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, great way to kick off. You'll be deadly when that sounder is installed.
cheers


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Ripper John  Better than Pete did out of that Revo :lol: How many yaks at Beaumaris next weekend? :shock:

Well Done mate


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Well done mate. Its been hard to pick a break in the weather, but good to know they're still out there. Cheers Paul


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks all. used a jerkshad camo.

thanks Darren, i'd be expecting lots of yaks and boats too... I went there yesterday about 4pm, had a chat with Camoyak who was going out, there were lots of boats sitting on the point.. When the wind picked up I actually wished I was on Pete's PA...got very wet coming back in..

Cheers,
john


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice catch well done.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well done! I must say I am spewing though... I was going to go this morning but decided against it. I even had the camo jerk shads in the box! :?


----------



## lionfish (Jan 15, 2009)

Fish, can I ask, were you anchored off? I was drifting way too fast out there for plastics. I was just off the north side of the mussell farm and the wind was sending me to Frankston faster than the train does...


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations John.
Very nice fish. Got to be happy to pick one up this early.
Cheers
Matty


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

lionfish said:


> Fish, can I ask, were you anchored off? I was drifting way too fast out there for plastics. I was just off the north side of the mussell farm and the wind was sending me to Frankston faster than the train does...


didn't anchor, but I did find myself peddling into wind just to stay on the same spot, although that didn't help much. I was using a large jig head. If you were near the mussell farm, then you were much further out than i was, you would have been more exposed, I tried to stay in close.

btw, where did you launch from? I first stopped and had a look around at the Mentone LSC, but didn't see anyone so went around to ricketts.


----------



## lionfish (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you for your detailed answer. I launched from Parkdale and paddled over. I spent some time on the squid beds off the Beauumaris pier without success. Chatted to a few boats who got two squid early in the morning, but had not had a nibble since. I tossed a few bait in, tried a gentle troll...but I was probably out too late...I had some early morning pimping to do - which should have been done friday night!


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Great early season snapper mate what a rush ehh


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome fish fishin! Well done. Fingers crossed for a good season!


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

very very nice start to the season! well done


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

sweet fish. nice.


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

well done on a solid red there fishin
bet you cant wait to put the yak in the water again!!


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done John, that is the best and biggest snapper caught out of your Revo well do mate.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

im excited


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

well done mate, good start to season hopefully there will be more to follow. Amazing another new sp to put in the kick


----------



## CamoYak (Dec 2, 2008)

Great stuff fishin if i didn't have to work that day i would of been out there with you.

All i can say is i with i had your luck Friday all i got was a big ass snook and some pinkies.... im sick of snooks.... scary dam teeth....

Did you go to the point or the marker i was talking about?


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

CamoYak said:


> Did you go to the point or the marker i was talking about?


Hi Cam, I think that's where I was. I launched from the car park further down, so not exactly sure if it was the same marker, that area is all new to me. Hope to get out soon, so if you are there we can confirm. I'll post something when I plan to get out. Cheers, john


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

We gave ya fine fish the Plumbers Cracks in Yaks Twin Cheeks award for outstanding Vicco yak fish effort of the week on the Pulse yesterday Fishin...twas a grand catch that impressed the judges no end! It's a fish that's ruling the airwaves for the next week 

Sorry, it's only honour and glory (unless GoneFishin donates his new yak as 1st prize!)  
Apologies also, I forgot the week before :shock:


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

PoddyMullet said:


> We gave ya fine fish the Plumbers Cracks in Yaks Twin Cheeks award for outstanding Vicco yak fish effort of the week on the Pulse yesterday Fishin...twas a grand catch that impressed the judges no end! It's a fish that's ruling the airwaves for the next week
> 
> Sorry, it's only honour and glory (unless GoneFishin donates his new yak as 1st prize!)
> Apologies also, I forgot the week before :shock:


Thanks Poddy. I didn't catch the show myself, will try to next week..will also try to get out next week and prove it was not beginners luck...


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice work John.
Nice way to open the account for the year///


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

Very sweet start to the season Well done, 'specially with the weather we have had,

Thanks for the pic
Cheers

Yacker


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

A nice start to this years Snappeer tally,well done.


----------



## Nhibbo (Mar 15, 2009)

COOOOL!


----------

